# Fostering?



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I too Hope to the dog park today, not another dog in sight and after tossing the ball as much as she wanted I took her by petsmart to pick up some treats and work on her obedience around distracting things.

Anyway a local rescue that sets up there every weekend had so many dogs outside in crates. I don't know if I'd like another dog, but I asked them about fostering.

I'm 50, live alone in a 3 bedroom house with a wood fenced back yard, pool, and my house is 100% tile floor so accidents aren't that big a deal. I walk hope twice a day most of the time, and she's very non reactive to other dogs never showing any aggression, even when another dog bites her.

So I thought I would ask here.

Any fosters here?

What are the hard parts, the ups and downs, and what should I make sure I ask or do if I want to move forward and foster dog?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

From the way your set up is..I would say there wont be any hard parts. The only problem I have had was making sure my dogs all got along with the new foster. That is of utmost importance to me. I havent had to deal with any issues so far (knock wood) but, I can see where it is a possiblity. 

You just have to set yourself up to realize your limits. My limit is one foster at a time. No matter how bad the heart bleeds when you see several that can be possibles. You just have to set your limits because no matter what. Hope is your number one priority.

The way I feel when i place a dog is amazing. Out of all the good things I try real hard to do in life. Fostering and placing these critters in forever homes, making people smile when they find a lifelong companion..To get emails of how they are prospering is such a wonderful feeling! I dont think there is one thing better than knowing you help create smiles when the other scenario is quite dire.


Always be up front with whatever rescue or shelter you foster through on your limits. The shelter I foster through provides vet care, and has even offered to provide food. I usually dont have a foster for more than a few months and it really does hurt to say goodbye. But the next bundle of joy is usually on its way..

I hope you go for it. I think you will do great. Please keep us updated on whatever you decide to do! V


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

My biggest fear is that I would get attached and not want to give the dog up.

I would only take one at a time I think.

So most of your fosters are adopted rather quickly?

I have no problem buying food, vet bills are another matter though.

Hope cost me about $1000 her first 30 days.... That was after she was at the rescue shelter for they say about a year and a $175 dollar adoption fee. A bit more of a hit than I was expecting.

They had the cutest shepherd pup about 4-5 months old there today.. Just old enough for his ears to be standing. Can't believe nobody had adopted him.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

There have been moments of attachments with the ones I have had too. But only for a fleeting moment or 2. I know If i ever fail at fostering, My fostering days are over. I think that is what keeps me able to continue.

So far I havent had a foster stay 6 months. So far I have only placed one in a home outside of my friends and family. So it has been rather easy so far. I have only been fostering for about a year..

I have fostered for mainly county and city shelters here and so far the fostering programs are exceptional. The people are grateful but you have to really make some of them understand your limits.

Maybe call and chat with someone about it there. I am sure they will be more than happy to talk to you.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

To me, the hardest, but most rewarding part of fostering is figuring out what makes each dog "tick". They each come with their own personalities, histories, quirks, and yes, sometimes "issues". There is always that adjustment period at first, while all the ground rules are being hammered out and you're trying to learn what motivates the new dog, how he does with other household pets, the early training, etc. It can be challenging at times and even frustrating. But if you stick with it, I guarantee you will learn something valuable with each foster - not only about dogs, training, etc., but also about yourself.

It is very hard to resist the urge to adopt every foster... I have a current foster here who just pulled on my heartstrings from the second I saw him. We formed a strong bond immediately, but as much as I adore him and he loves me, he is not a good match for the household overall... I know he will be happier somewhere else. I am still waiting to find his forever home, but I know that when I do, as long as I don't "settle", it will be incredibly rewarding.

Like others have said, know your limits. For me, I would never want to have more than one foster at a time, and I want to have a break in-between each one to recoup and reflect before bringing in a new dog. For others, though, they may want to bring a new foster right away to help ease the transition of losing the old foster.

Admittedly, I don't have much experience working with a specific county shelter. I work in breed-specific rescue, so instead of dealing with a specific facility, I find myself driving all over the state to help evaluate and place animals, wherever they happen to show up. It can be hard not having a repertoire with a specific shelter, but since I know my area of experience, for me this is the best way for me to help.


----------

